# 10 weeks to Turkey



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right people l go to Turkey in 10 weeks and if l didnt have enough motivation to get in shape believe me l recently got an even bigger reason !

( lets just say someone will be in Turkey the same time as me )

I havent trained for about 10 days. Been having some serious niggles around the shoulder / trap area.

Filled myself full of pain killers and were GTG.

Anyway went today and did some arms.

It is my intention to up my cardio big style whilst maintaining intensity on the weights.

I am currently running Prochem Mastanan 200 and Prochem Trenenate 200 1 ml of each every 4 days. Not sure if i will just continue with this till the holiday or mix things up a little.

I am already showing and if l can l will get some pics up.

Work permitting l am going to blitz it as much as l can...

I REALLY NEED TO LOOK GOOD FOR THIS HOLIDAY.... :whistling:

Wish me luck peeps..

And were off.............


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck, fella. Show these young 'uns what a bit of old school lifting can achieve :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Best of luck, fella. Show these young 'uns what a bit of old school lifting can achieve :thumbup1:


Cheers brother...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd say cardio, cardio and some more cardio lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're welcome. Reckon we will have a similar philosophy to how we do stuff. You will know your body and what works and experience counts for a lot. A target is probably just what you need to get to the next level.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You're welcome. Reckon we will have a similar philosophy to how we do stuff. You will know your body and what works and experience counts for a lot. A target is probably just what you need to get to the next level.


Ironically l tried a slightly different manouvre on skull crushers today and felt a massive difference in the stretch of the tricep...

Cant beat experience mate..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It takes experience to try something different, mate. And not to regard the most popular theories as gospel imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right been a good day diet wise, ate pretty clean and just got in from work.

Dropped a can of Red Bull and 2 x Cocodomol ( traps still suffering from what l think is nerve trouble )

Gonna give it half an hour or so then hit the gym and do chest l think...

Hard and heavy....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welllllllllllllll....

Set off for gym, spare fu**ing wheel comes off my van , stoves the back fu**ing door in and now l cant open the bastard !!

Anyway good chest session, need to up my lifts tho...


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Hows the training so far? where in turlkey you going?

Does your gym do classes as they bit **** out of boring cardio, always something hot to look at for motivation


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to Ovacik mate near OLudeniz.

I have been training for 12 yrs so its not new to me, my gym does allsorts of classes, MMA, boxing etc but its not my bag.... just about to dust down the mountain bike and hit that hard, every other morning.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just been to Osteopath in Rochdale, bent me clicked me and gave me a good rub down. Pain in Traps is almost gone so hopefully can get back to the "decent" pain again.

Back tonight and hoping am cardio ( weather permitting ) tomorow morning...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained back, went very well.

Second day on run l have been asked my arm routine coz my arms are "massive" apparently..... nice feeling TBH.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you're enjoying your training, mate. Good to hear :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Sounds like you're enjoying your training, mate. Good to hear :thumbup1:


I am mate.

I just have to get out of the mindset of getting to the gym even if l finish work late.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to turkey too! But in 4 weeks so i better get a fukking move one!

Let's see this arm routine then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan1234 said:


> I'm going to turkey too! But in 4 weeks so i better get a fukking move one!
> 
> Let's see this arm routine then


What do you mean you want me to post it again mate ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're enjoying your training you'll get results, if you're getting results you'll make sure you don't miss the gym. It's like a landslide - once you get the momentum there'll be no stopping you  . Keep it going.

I'm going through the opposite at moment  so I'm counting on you to pull me through :thumb:


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like training going well mate ,good luck .Post up arm routine for a nosey?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> If you're enjoying your training you'll get results, if you're getting results you'll make sure you don't miss the gym. It's like a landslide - once you get the momentum there'll be no stopping you  . Keep it going.
> 
> I'm going through the opposite at moment  so I'm counting on you to pull me through :thumb:


Mate anytime you need a chat pm me.. not a problem.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers. Might well take you up on that :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> What do you mean you want me to post it again mate ?


please mate.. i didn't realise you'd already posted it, sorry


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steviethe spark said:


> Sounds like training going well mate ,good luck .Post up arm routine for a nosey?


Right.... Steelaricus did this with me and should he pop on he will verify its intensity...

Warm up ; EZ bar curls 2 sets x 15 reps. Also over head EZ bar bar presses to warm up the tri's.

Ez bar curls ; 4 x sets 15, 12, 10, 8 . trick for me is slight pause at bottom so each rep is an individual rep and not part of a movement.

Skull crushers ; 3 x sets supersetted with close grip chest presses..... your tri's will almost ping, make sure to have a spotter.

Standing or sitting DB curls ; 4 x sets.

Overhead tri extentions ; 3 a x sets single arm.

Straight bar reverse wrist curls : 2 x sets...... hard to explain this one. 2 x bars, one medium one lighter, first set of 15 close grip, reverse curl for 15, drop the bar and pick up second lighter bar, wider grip till failure. This will train the bracheus, the small muscle between bi and tri which in turn pushes them out possibly giving an extra 10 % in size on the arm.

Tricep pull down ; V shape bar 3 x sets super setted with rope pull downs.

Machine curls ; 3 x sets light weight to get the final pump and stretch...

If l havent expalined anything properly please feel free to ask...


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Right.... Steelaricus did this with me and should he pop on he will verify its intensity...
> 
> Warm up ; EZ bar curls 2 sets x 15 reps. Also over head EZ bar bar presses to warm up the tri's.
> 
> ...


Cheers! Sounds good!


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

11 weeks to Turkey for me I've got a 9 week cut planned.

Marmaris here we come, I'm looking forward to there chemists to see what available.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Acee said:


> 11 weeks to Turkey for me I've got a 9 week cut planned.
> 
> Marmaris here we come, I'm looking forward to there chemists to see what available.


Dont build your hopes up on this mate...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in from work litterally....... cant decide wether to make it a rest day or not.

Gonna chill for half an hour and take it from there.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

nah fuk a rest day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan1234 said:


> nah fuk a rest day


Looking like it mate..hopefully shoulder / trap showing no pain tommorow..


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Be careful what and were you eat over there mate as me and the gf are not long back from Marmaris and we both got a very nasty dose of food poisoning!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Be careful what and were you eat over there mate as me and the gf are not long back from Marmaris and we both got a very nasty dose of food poisoning!!


We always are mate.... me and the wife have some form of IBS...


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

fair play! i must say.. i benefited from a nice rest yesterday


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> We always are mate.... me and the wife have some form of IBS...


Oh christ that would be horrific then......honestly i have never been so sick in all my life, it was none stop projectile vomiting and p*ssing out my a*se for 48hrs, lost a sh*t load of weight too, I think it was the McDonalds we had in the airport on the flight home :-(


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Oh christ that would be horrific then......honestly i have never been so sick in all my life, it was none stop projectile vomiting and p*ssing out my a*se for 48hrs, lost a sh*t load of weight too, I think it was the McDonalds we had in the airport on the flight home :-(


Fu*k me you will have probably paid £20 over the odds for it as well !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ate like a complete TW*T today.... really fu**ed off with myself.

Still in agony with my trap / shoulder but fu*k it l have to punish myself in some way.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained shoulders and traps....

Picture taken on return....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good fella. Now watch the diet cos, remember, you need to be tip-top for the hols


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

moving house today and tomorow so no internet and training may take a hit.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fcuk me, you lead a busy life, mate. Hope the new house has room for a gym  . All the best, and don't lose your remote controls  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the move is over and hopefully everything back on track...

Legs tommorow, cant wait..... might take my mind of the £2000 l am out of pocket after this flaming nightmare.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the traps fella?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> How's the traps fella?


Lot better mate..... still on the pain killers but hey ho you do what you have to do..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im guessing your cutting at the minute with added cardio, if so, do you follow a specific diet or just lower calories and what you would usually, you got a target weight your looking to hit or going by mirror

P.S goodluck with it, subbed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> im guessing your cutting at the minute with added cardio, if so, do you follow a specific diet or just lower calories and what you would usually, you got a target weight your looking to hit or going by mirror
> 
> P.S goodluck with it, subbed


I am never specific with anything mate TBH... the cardio makes up for not doing any the rest of the year...

I go off the mirror, the scales tell to many lies.... I am currently 17.5 stone but my mate who is a real fat bastard is 16. That could be a real head fu*k should l start thinking about it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I am never specific with anything mate TBH... the cardio makes up for not doing any the rest of the year...
> 
> I go off the mirror, the scales tell to many lies.... I am currently 17.5 stone but my mate who is a real fat bastard is 16. That could be a real head fu*k should l start thinking about it.


what height, gives me a better idea, and yeah dont bother with anyone else, scales are crap, i lost 4lbs overnight yesterday but it was likley water not actual fat..you seem like a tanned mofo so get cut...you done this before (cutting) and had much success


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> what height, gives me a better idea, and yeah dont bother with anyone else, scales are crap, i lost 4lbs overnight yesterday but it was likley water not actual fat..you seem like a tanned mofo so get cut...you done this before (cutting) and had much success


5'11" mate and yeah a long time ago and TBH l looked fu**ing great and my cofidence went thro the roof.

A good tan always sets of your phsique mate and IMO so does a good set of traps...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> moving house today and tomorow so no internet and training may take a hit.


Was that the quickest house move in history or did you get in put the internet on and sitting on the packing boxes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Was that the quickest house move in history or did you get in put the internet on and sitting on the packing boxes?


No flies on me brother.... got the wireless put in yesterday, moved a load of gear in yesterday too, two vans and six men later l am sat in my living room rockin and rollin !

Other half is cleaning away like a good un and later we shall be christening various rooms in the new house..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> No flies on me brother.... got the wireless put in yesterday, *moved a load of gear in yesterday too, two vans and six men later *l am sat in my living room rockin and rollin !
> 
> Other half is cleaning away like a good un and later we shall be christening various rooms in the new house..


when i first read that i got this image in me head of a big box marked 'aas, handle with care' been lifted into your house by two delivery men


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> when i first read that i got this image in me head of a big box marked 'aas, handle with care' been lifted into your house by two delivery men


No mate dont be silly....

That comes TOMMOROW !!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

barsnack said:


> when i first read that i got this image in me head of a big box marked 'aas, handle with care' been lifted into your house by two delivery men


lol brilliant


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Picking up my next course tommorow, sustanon and mastanan 1ml of each every four days as advised by my "chemist".


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Picking up my next course tommorow, sustanon and mastanan 1ml of each every four days as advised by my "chemist".


Is this your normal cycle mate, what do you expect from it?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Picking up my next course tommorow, sustanon and mastanan 1ml of each every four days as advised by my "chemist".


Some classic substances there, mate. Does your 'chemist' recommend deca?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Picking up my next course tommorow, sustanon and mastanan 1ml of each every four days as advised by my "chemist".


recently used mast and not too impressed tbh. great vascularity especially if bf is low but for me its watered down tren


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I explained my situation to him and he reccomended them.

IMO the best course l have done was tri sus with test enathate.

Its hard to judge results TBH, unless you train, eat rest etc on every course you will never get a true picture of how good they have worked.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Up bright and early, had my weetabix and about to have a protein shake.

Wil be having my scrambled eggs later before l train legs, then off to pick up my goodies...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Up bright and early, had my weetabix and about to have a protein shake.
> 
> Wil be having my scrambled eggs later before l train legs, then off to pick up my goodies...


Sorry this is the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Sorry this is the first thing that popped into my head


Cracking ad that mate..


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

you lookin good in your avi mate , at least you know what your doing lol good luck , o and enjoy your hols


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chris27 said:


> you lookin good in your avi mate , at least you know what your doing lol good luck , o and enjoy your hols


Looking good isnt enough mate l need to look fu**ng AWESOME !!

I am pretty sure l will be bumping into someone and her new fella, they need to see something they dont forget in a hurrry !


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Looking good isnt enough mate l need to look fu**ng AWESOME !!
> 
> I am pretty sure l will be bumping into someone and her new fella, they need to see something they dont forget in a hurrry !


i see now , i dont blame you , when i look at your avi i keep thinking its uriel lol . just hit the weights hard (i know its hard with injury )and get plenty of cardio in , im sure you ll be looking awesome when you go .


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> they need to see something they dont forget in a hurrry !


Why?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Why?


Because...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Because...


lol this sounds like a conversation with my 4 year old


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

just trained legs and TBH it was sh*t.

Really disapointed. Felt like right knee was gonna pop then cramped up to fu*k doing leg curls.

Mite try them again tommorow.

Going to try and start a keto cut tommorow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

mate you taking any fat burners? looking good in the new avi by the way


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> mate you taking any fat burners? looking good in the new avi by the way


No nothing mate.

Just been reccomended "grenade" at the gym but seems pricey to me at £40.

Cheers for the comment mate, nice to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

could try clen t3 if cutting, would go well with mast but should see good results with keto. using tren mate?

could even try shic with high dose tren


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Followed this frm the off . makin progress milky


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed in on this milky, should be a good read, good luck chap


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> could try clen t3 if cutting, would go well with mast but should see good results with keto. using tren mate?
> 
> could even try shic with high dose tren


Problem with the clen / T3 route mate is l am on Thyroxin already due to underactive thyroid. I have been told this could be risky given the circumstances..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

just been to the god that is my chemist picked up some Sus and Mast.... told him my position and he says its G2G to acheive my goals...

This wll last me roughly 6 weeks at a shot every 4 days, l may vary things for the last 3 / 4 weeks, may give the winny another shot to harden up.

I will seek advice first tho...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on gem, you can do it with a bit of bike riding and willpower :thumbup1: Wish I had willpower. Just had a good chest/triceps session, followed it up with a nice steak, potatoes and cabbage meal, then saw this Mars Bar winking at me in the fridge. Ten seconds later I'd wolfed it down :whistling: I could eat another one now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Come on gem, you can do it with a bit of bike riding and willpower :thumbup1: Wish I had willpower. Just had a good chest/triceps session, followed it up with a nice steak, potatoes and cabbage meal, then saw this Mars Bar winking at me in the fridge. Ten seconds later I'd wolfed it down :whistling: I could eat another one now


Hey not a chance l wont acheive it mate, this journal is helping a lot TBH....

Buying a cross trainer tommorow hopefully of Mr Mongol so when the weather is sh*t l can do my am cardio at home...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice one mate good luck to you, I will be posting my result of my transformation on a similar forum Friday....................and if you think I have done well mate I will gladly give you some advise


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb:2344503 said:


> Nice one mate good luck to you, I will be posting my result of my transformation on a similar forum Friday....................and if you think I have done well mate I will gladly give you some advise


All help appreciated mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had a cracking arm session.... pushed myself past my usual comfort zone weight wise....

Had a couple 20 yr old lads asking my advice and l had to tell them first thing they need to do is work up a sweat !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Litterally just got home from work...

Been and picked up my cross trainer from MR Mongol, not a bad kid TBF, he's gutted abouthis ban....

Anyway just about to have mince and broccoli for my tea.... yummy...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you're back safe and sound...lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

How are you getting on fella

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> How are you getting on fella
> 
> Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


Just leaving for a chest session mate and cant wait TBH..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just done chest, got a twinge down my fu**ing left upper arm again !!

Will hit the pain killers tommorow before l train, felt a bit weak, maybe due to cutting out the carbs..


----------



## mobile04 (Jun 29, 2011)

all the best im off to kussadassi in aug myself ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in from work, gonna pop some Voltarol before l head of to the gym.

Dont know if its the dieting but l come closer today than l have in yrs for battering a wagon driver !

Any way the back will pay for the aggression now...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hope your place is alot quieter than mine, the sunshine seems to bring the beachboys out, was f**king rammed!! :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> hope your place is alot quieter than mine, the sunshine seems to bring the beachboys out, was f**king rammed!! :sad:


Just done back, definatly feel strength is suffering with change in diet...

Gym is always pretty quiet, really getting into new place....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you considered running an eca stack, will help with energy before gym


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you considered running an eca stack, will help with energy before gym


Yeah but last time l took T5's mate flipped out totally.....

Bit wary of them now TBH


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah but last time l took T5's mate flipped out totally.....
> 
> Bit wary of them now TBH


then best avoided, you'll be grand once you get first few days over, needa kickstart my cardio tomorrow if shoulders feeling up2 it...your diet coming along nicely or just still finding your feet with it..took me ages to get mine right, luckily im at work on my own so had plenty of time to sort it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> then best avoided, you'll be grand once you get first few days over, needa kickstart my cardio tomorrow if shoulders feeling up2 it...your diet coming along nicely or just still finding your feet with it..took me ages to get mine right, luckily im at work on my own so had plenty of time to sort it


Still doing my best mate, mrs is not happy which l can do without TBH.... really need the other half's support ATM..fu**ed otherwise


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Still doing my best mate, mrs is not happy which l can do without TBH.... really need the other half's support ATM..fu**ed otherwise


Get here something to sweeten her up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Get here something to sweeten her up


She gets enough mate, she's just finding it hard to understand why l am doing it this way..


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> She gets enough mate, she's just finding it hard to understand why l am doing it this way..


Women don't like change, maybe she's scared that you'll get too much attention with your new body


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Women don't like change, maybe she's scared that you'll get too much attention with your new body


I think its a case of me struggling with it and having no energy to "put out" !!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think its a case of me struggling with it and having no energy to "put out" !!


Now your fu cked she thinks you already have another woman, changing your training, trying to lose weight and not giving her any. Alarm bells are ringing maybe that's why she's busting your balls.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Do what I did before France ... 2 meals / 3 shakes a day... Tons of water ... You will lean up no probs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Now your fu cked she thinks you already have another woman, changing your training, trying to lose weight and not giving her any. Alarm bells are ringing maybe that's why she's busting your balls.


I am actually being good mate and give her no reason at all to doubt me...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am actually being good mate and give her no reason at all to doubt me...


Dude with what uve sacrificed she should be grinning like a Cheshire cat 24/7


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Dude with what uve sacrificed she should be grinning like a Cheshire cat 24/7


Not a chance mate... ah well


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

gd luck with ur goals fella im new to trainning myself i went to turkey in may to 'olu deniz been ther alot cant fault it for the price , i tried to cut up abit before i went and all i ended up doin is losin muscle ha lession learned!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

progress 25 said:


> gd luck with ur goals fella im new to trainning myself i went to turkey in may to 'olu deniz been ther alot cant fault it for the price , i tried to cut up abit before i went and all i ended up doin is losin muscle ha lession learned!


Going just up the road mate to Ovacik...


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Going just up the road mate to Ovacik...


nice mate i been ther 2, not also a place called hiseronu a small drive away if u fancy few more bars ect u probs know neway, im looking to go bk in aug with the gf agen, not happs with the shape but **** it gotta lump it i was guna run my 1st ever cycle before i went but i got let down with the goods so im guna have to start that after the holiday i dont want it to clash! but push ur hardest its so worth it wen u feel gr8 i didnt get to wher i wanted to feel! u dont wona do that so keep it up!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

What dates are you going to be in the loverly Turkey mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> What dates are you going to be in the loverly Turkey mate?


End of August begining of Sept mate...

No training tonight just got thro the door and had a grueller TBH...

Will make the most of rest day l think...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just done my second shot of Sus and Mast....

Dont know if its this or the diet but l am turning into a bit of a nasty impatient git !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bit of both probably mate. Takes a bit for the body to adapt. Hang in there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gonna try an do some cardio this morning before l head off to work.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

only just seen this thread as I've been away. good luck with it milky.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> End of August begining of Sept mate...
> 
> No training tonight just got thro the door and had a grueller TBH...
> 
> Will make the most of rest day l think...


Bugger I am there end of Sept beginning of Oct, was going to track you down for a EFES


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Bugger I am there end of Sept beginning of Oct, was going to track you down for a EFES


Would have been a pleasure mate...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got home form work,

Not looking good again TBH.... did 15 mins this morning on cross trainer. I know thats crap but l need to build up to a decent time scale..

Eating is going well....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Just got home form work,
> 
> Not looking good again TBH.... did 15 mins this morning on cross trainer. I know thats crap but l need to build up to a decent time scale..
> 
> Eating is going well....


That's ok diet is the key mate


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just got home form work,
> 
> Not looking good again TBH.... did 15 mins this morning on cross trainer. I know thats crap but l need to build up to a decent time scale..
> 
> Eating is going well....


look at it this way 15 minutes is better than nothing mate keep up the good work


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good stuff milky, dont worry bout what time you've done on cross trainer, your starting off with cutting so you need to build yourself up, and as things said 'diet is key', think any time you change your diet were your lowering calories, its normal to get grumpy til you get used to it, could be from lack of energy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Still at work just got 5 mins. Training taken a serious hit this weekend but the wage packet should justify it....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It is now 7.30 pm, just got in from work, totally FU**ED TBH.....

How ever on a positive.... as l got out of the shower l noticed a difference in my shoulders / traps..... a bit more defintion, looked pretty good TBH..... made my morning after only 3 hours sleep...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> It is now 7.30 pm, just got in from work, totally FU**ED TBH.....
> 
> How ever on a positive.... as l got out of the shower l noticed a difference in my shoulders / traps..... a bit more defintion, looked pretty good TBH..... made my morning after only 3 hours sleep...


Jesus get some rest man you deserve it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Jesus get some rest man you deserve it


I didnt get in till 2 this morning mate, doing a Tesco car park, been a fu**ing grueller !!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> I didnt get in till 2 this morning mate, doing a Tesco car park, been a fu**ing grueller !!


Snap mate thou I was having fun at a foo fighters concert!! but I was so ****ed I didn't get up for work lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Slept in this morning but my god l feel beeter for it......

Gym tonightn cant fu**ing wait !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good for you! It's all about the rest.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Off work today so hit the sunbed then went to do shoulders.... just getting into it tand the trapped nerve re surfaced...

|Filled myself full of pain killers gonna go back later and do legs if l can and fu*k it !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs involved in a crash this evening so kinda put a damper on training this evening. Mite let her get a couple of JD and cokes down her and see if l can sneak off...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is she all right matey?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Is she all right matey?


Yeah she's fine mate, bit of a bad back and gregory but nothing serious..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

compo?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> compo?


It would be rude not too..


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mrs involved in a crash this evening so kinda put a damper on training this evening. Mite let her get a couple of JD and cokes down her and see if l can sneak off...


Must be in the air had some numpty drove into the side of me this afternoon, last thing I needed ffs


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Good luck brother


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Legs tonight....

"and may god have mercy on my soul "

NOW

BRING THE PAIN !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu**ing good leg session.......

Nearly fell down the stairs leaving the gym so l cant have done to bad....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. To have a good leg session you must be getting the hang of this diet, eh?


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I go tomorrow mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Good man. To have a good leg session you must be getting the hang of this diet, eh?


l think so mate...

I feel a lot trimmer and the strength is coming back, just in a really bad mood for some reason...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Could be diet. I get ratty when I'm hungry and the missus just shoves a flapjack in my mouth to shut me up. Might be you've been working over much lately too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Could be diet. I get ratty when I'm hungry and the missus just shoves a flapjack in my mouth to shut me up. Might be you've been working over much lately too.


Been a long few weeks mate l must admit... not hungry tho which is really odd...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get some Evening Primrose Oil...Will help with the mood


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im a moody wee **** at the min too, think its a sign your diets working, plus with feeling of strength and energy coming back means keto is being achieved


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained arms like a fu**ing LUNATIC..... curling 45 kg's plus the bar and skull crushing the same..

Loved it, every second of it..... looking big in the mirror which is always a good thing.

7 weeks on Monday and l am happy with my progress for once...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky you missing something on your list .. is 100mg of anavar Every day .. i would run it from week 8 for 6 weeks ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sizar said:


> Milky you missing something on your list .. is 100mg of anavar Every day .. i would run it from week 8 for 6 weeks ..


Explain why please mate and much appreciated cheers..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Explain why please mate and much appreciated cheers..


I guess you trying to lean up .. i found anavar really helps mate.. even tho i was gaining weight i was loosing fat at the same time with no cardio or cutting back calories just kept my food clean as i do all the timei was running it with some test .. plus strenght gain is amazing thats advantage esp if your dieting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sizar said:


> I guess you trying to lean up .. i found anavar really helps mate.. even tho i was gaining weight i was loosing fat at the same time with no cardio or cutting back calories just kept my food clean as i do all the timei was running it with some test .. plus strenght gain is amazing thats advantage esp if your dieting


Pick it up tomorow mate...nice one...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

People noticing the weight loss now and its a nice feeling....

Chest tonight l think but the in-laws visiting so it may get put back...


----------



## frenchfrogs (Apr 22, 2011)

glucophage is the best to go quick in cetose that's 'll realy help you bro if you take that and curb carbs !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

frenchfrogs said:


> glucophage is the best to go quick in cetose that's 'll realy help you bro if you take that and curb carbs !!!


Where would l buy this mate and what doses would l take ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glucophage is Metformin, Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just done chest and fu**ing loved it...

Caught myself in the mirror and you know what l wasnt to disappointed for once..

Did a few failure sets and man alive l can feel it now...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chest is killing me cant wait to do back today xxx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs isnt happy got the sex drive of a Tibbeten monk... gonna get some proviron today..

Chest is really tender ATM..... made up with it...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Prov at 50mg ED helped me quiet abit with libido mate! I also did chest yesterday gym was empty mid day loved it felt like my pecs where gunna expload!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Prov at 50mg ED helped me quiet abit with libido mate! I also did chest yesterday gym was empty mid day loved it felt like my pecs where gunna expload!


I was lika man possesed, really shouldnt watch training vids before l go !!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

lol i just pump some mad dnb into my ears find a corner grab some heavy a$$ weights & lift till i nearly sh!t myself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got back from good back workout...

Opinions please on what you think ....



Would you say getting a decent width ?

I know it needs some defintion, hoping that will come further down the dieting line...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just got back from good back workout...
> 
> Opinions please on what you think ....
> 
> ...


Looking good there mate.

Better width on your back than you're getting on your c0ck at the moment ;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Looking good there mate.
> 
> Better width on your back than you're getting on your c0ck at the moment ;-)


Tell me about it !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just got back from good back workout...
> 
> Opinions please on what you think ....
> 
> ...


looking impressive mate, good thickness and width, traps looking very good. definition will come as bf goes down and imo intensity of muscle contractions with each rep and better muscle control. but looking impressive


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> looking impressive mate, good thickness and width, traps looking very good. definition will come as bf goes down and imo intensity of muscle contractions with each rep and better muscle control. but looking impressive


REALLY gotten into it again these last couple of weeks mate so hoping if l can keep up the intensity there will be a massive difference over the next 7 weeks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

this is a good video kai greene taking a musclemeds competition winner through a back workout (more of a tune up workout i think)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MUSCLEMEDSRX#p/a/u/1/5f7mbUQkJA0


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

looking thick milky (your back that is)...I've got that iron


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

part 2

http://www.youtube.com/user/MUSCLEMEDSRX#p/a/u/0/cG32kXQxFu8

imo combining muscle control and with heaviest possible weight with intensity will also help with definition and detail


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

backs looking very well mate, coming along nicely!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> backs looking very well mate, coming along nicely!


I actually went in the posing room today and they are fu**ing BRILLIANT !!!

Anyone else got one at ther gym ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

what the hell is a posing room?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> what the hell is a posing room?? :lol: :lol:


It has mirrors positioned all over the place so you can actually see all of yourself, back included, fu**ing great seeing your own back after a good workout mate l tel you...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, so now you've found your new second home?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just about to have my 4 eggs and ham........ cant wait to do shoulders and traps tommorow,

REALLY getting into the flow now, diet and training and people noticing is driving me even more..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff, mate. When you get into the 'zone' like you are at the minute, you've got to squeeze every last drop of progress out of it. Awesome holiday pics !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Top stuff, mate. When you get into the 'zone' like you are at the minute, you've got to squeeze every last drop of progress out of it. Awesome holiday pics !!!!


Thats the idea mate, holiday pics where l actually look like l work out !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Thats the idea mate, holiday pics where l actually look like l work out !!


Exactly, mate. Took some in Greece last year in some ruins lol. Greek god style poses. Might have looked ok if I had dropped 20 pounds first.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well back is sore, chest is sore, might as well go and fu*K my traps and shoulders up as well !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chest and traps looking good in the mirror, legs tommorow, actually looking forward to them....

Not working tommorow so l may train twice...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Almost sounds like ur enjoying this working out lark!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff, fella. You got rid off the twinge in your traps then?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff, fella. You got rid off the twinge in your traps then?


Yeah mate, it comes and goes TBH.... it was shoulders that did it last week...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah mate, it comes and goes TBH.... it was shoulders that did it last week...


Know the feeling. It's a rare day that I don't have a variety of aches and strains  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Know the feeling. It's a rare day that I don't have a variety of aches and strains  .


Were not getting any younger mate...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Were not getting any younger mate...


Maybe so, but I've still got a few ass-kicking years left in me, and you've got a few more than me :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually noticed a bit of vascularity across my shoulders tonight..... was pretty made up with that TBH...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you've got a nice big y-shape in terms of your back, really impressed, seems diet and training going great, glad to hear it, hows the mood now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you've got a nice big y-shape in terms of your back, really impressed, seems diet and training going great, glad to hear it, hows the mood now


Better mate l think..... just need to get an occasional bar on now !!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive noticed once you see the results and people comment on your progress, it gives you that added incentive to keep going and im kinda enjoying keto


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You started the Anavar yet mate? If your libido is low this won't help it at all. I finished an 8 week course of it 7 weeks ago and am just about getting the horn again! But it is good sh1t! Load up on the proviron and that might help


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> You started the Anavar yet mate? If your libido is low this won't help it at all. I finished an 8 week course of it 7 weeks ago and am just about getting the horn again! But it is good sh1t! Load up on the proviron and that might help


No mate not picked it up yet but was gonna go the proviron route as well TBH....

Doing my fu**ing head in now...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know exactly what it's like mate. It's took long enough for mine to come back. I had bloods done a few weeks ago and my test levels were low but within range and my LH and FSH levels were high. I pm'd hacks and he gave me some advice. My missus has not been very happy for the past few weeks but she enjoyed the bang yesterday so that made up for it! It was that bad at one point I even popped a Viagra which did nothing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got up and feel like l have been in a car crash, not one bit of my upper body isnt sore...

No work today so few diy jobs round the house and hit the gym.....legs today..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Changing my cycle.... the sus and mast is gone. The Mrs says it was making me spotty and l think it may be contributing to my mental impotence so to speak..

NOW l am going to try something reccomended on here Tri sus and tren 150.

I am also throwing in 100mg;s Proviron a day to see if that helps "little milky" come back on the scene... this may be mad behaviour to some and the pct brigade may pour scorn on it but fu*k it, desperate times seek desperate measures.... l want to go away 1 : looking fu**ing AWESOME and 2: man enough to rattle the Mrs or any lonely housewife who wants a piece of me !!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

throw in a bit of HCG as well and it might help little Milky as well!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> throw in a bit of HCG as well and it might help little Milky as well!


I cant get hold of it mate...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant get hold of it mate...


Go on alldaychemist pal. You can get it on there. I've used that place a couple of times to order my PCT stuff and it's pretty decent


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Didnt get to gym had visitors ( long story ) and had to spend some time with them..

TBH it mite have been a blessing because my hips are sore for some reason...

Anywho legs tommorow now l am well rested....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Didnt get to gym had visitors ( long story ) and had to spend some time with them..
> 
> TBH it mite have been a blessing because my hips are sore for some reason...
> 
> Anywho legs tommorow now l am well rested....


Could be the cardio annoying your hips mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're right. Sometimes missing a session is a blessing in disguise, mate. You'll have a much better workout tomorrow after the rest no worries.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Got home not to long ago then had to go and take mates phone back coz he left it in my bllody van !!

Litterally just sat down so no gym AGAIN !!

I am chomping now................ l can feell the tension building up from not training !!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Back looking nice and wide mate, keep up the good work just think of all the extra "Rambo" comments your get in Turkey this time around lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Home, had a shake gonna give it half an hour then my legs are gonna pay for the 2 days off !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel SICK !

I feel like my head is going to EXPLODE !

AND l nearly fell down the stairs leaving the gym.......... gonna pay for this the next few days l reckon..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I feel SICK !
> 
> I feel like my head is going to EXPLODE !
> 
> AND l nearly fell down the stairs leaving the gym.......... gonna pay for this the next few days l reckon..


Sounds like a good workout, mate. Either that or you've been on the beer lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Sounds like a good workout, mate. Either that or you've been on the beer lol.


Dont drink mate, ever..... wish l did sometimes.

I was leg pressing 240 kgs.... is that any good in your opinion ? I have never paid much attention to weight in the past.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dont drink mate, ever..... wish l did sometimes.
> 
> I was leg pressing 240 kgs.... is that any good in your opinion ? I have never paid much attention to weight in the past.


I don't drink either...wish I did sometimes, too.

Sounds a good weight to me. I can never work out peoples leg press. You get some people whose lifts are quite light in other exercises but say they leg press 300/400kg. Baffles me. Maybe it depends on the type of machine :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in... the twinge has resurfaced again.

Should be arms tonight but gonna do chest... if l do arms then l will be goosed for back and shoulders tomorow and Sunday...

i realise my arms are a bit on the thin side but they will have to wait...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

what sort of diet you following milky? what are the macros?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> what sort of diet you following milky? what are the macros?


Mate l aint got a clue about macro's etc....

I am basically following a load of meals posted by Tassoti etc on my other thread..... zero carbs apart from once a week where l will cheat and eat a few...

I am crap where the science is concerned TBH..... its working tho in three weeks l have had lots of positive comments and my vacularity has improved immensely...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l aint got a clue about macro's etc....
> 
> I am basically following a load of meals posted by Tassoti etc on my other thread..... zero carbs apart from once a week where l will cheat and eat a few...
> 
> I am crap where the science is concerned TBH..... its working tho in three weeks l have had lots of positive comments and my vacularity has improved immensely...


you're using the keto then? sounds like the dave palumbo version which is easy to follow and ive seen it work wonders for some people. a mate of mine has been on for over 6 months!

with the addition of tren you should do well with this imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained chest...

2 things....

Firstly l realised this bastard trapped nerve isny going away

AND l also realised l cant lower the bar fully to my chest...

Somebody suggested on a squat thread that l may have a shortened pec muscle and l am now begining o think this could definatly be an issue for me...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I had this lowering the bar thing, Milky. I did loads of stretching and it made no difference. So I started to do dumbbell presses instead. Then, a few weeks later I went back to benching and somehow I could lower the bar all the way down again. Don't know why but it worked for me.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Perhaps the dumbell pressing with its better range of motion will naturally stretch the pec muscles out, once they get used to stretching in such a way, maybe bench will become a more natural feel going all the way down?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in from work..... shovelled nearly 30 ton of tarmac today so afraid the gym can wait.... it closes in 50 mins anyway !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not long since got up...

Have to be honest, aching all over, in real pain with this trapped nerve, and really worried that l will make it worse training my back today..

I have been training hard recently. Does anyone else go thro this where the constant pain becomes a bit of a bind ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. Me too, mate. Seems that whenever I make a bit of progress some new ache pops up. That's in addition to the three or four 'usual' aches  . Have a box full of anti-inflammatory's and pain killers which I call into play at times but it's not a long term solution. Rest is the answer but not an answer that's much use to us I reckon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Yes. Me too, mate. Seems that whenever I make a bit of progress some new ache pops up. That's in addition to the three or four 'usual' aches  . Have a box full of anti-inflammatory's and pain killers which I call into play at times but it's not a long term solution. Rest is the answer but not an answer that's much use to us I reckon.


You know yourself mate 2 days off and you feel like you have never trained !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

As you say body-building is a total mindf**k. Stopping's not an option though....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Trained back and TBH l struggled to get into it but once l did l went like a fu**ing train !

No deads due to twinge in my lower back, caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and l wasnt to dismayed with what l saw...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Trained back and TBH l struggled to get into it but once l did l went like a fu**ing train !
> 
> No deads due to twinge in my lower back, caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and l wasnt to dismayed with what l saw...


so whens the next posing shots then adonis?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> so whens the next posing shots then adonis?


Couple of weeks mate.... down to 16.9 now so something is working....

It was probably the sweat and the lighting that made me look better than l should but like l say l wasnt to upset by it !!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Trained back and TBH l struggled to get into it but once l did l went like a fu**ing train !


Nice 1 brother!



Milky said:


> caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and l wasnt to dismayed with what l saw...


You'll never be 100% happy and you're looking in good shape mate!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Couple of weeks mate.... down to 16.9 now so something is working....
> 
> It was probably the sweat and the lighting that made me look better than l should but like l say l wasnt to upset by it !!


well dont forget the baby oil, i'm sure JP will appreciate :laugh:

but in all seriousness, i'm glad its all going so well for you


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

1 DAY TILL TURKEY!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> well dont forget the baby oil, i'm sure JP will appreciate :laugh:
> 
> but in all seriousness, i'm glad its all going so well for you


I was in a bit of a dark place this morning mate, questioning the whole bb'ing lifestyle so it was a big deal going to the gym at all.

Glad l did tho, sorted my mindset out..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan1234 said:


> 1 DAY TILL TURKEY!!


Where you going mate ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> *I was in a bit of a dark place this morning mate*, questioning the whole bb'ing lifestyle so it was a big deal going to the gym at all.
> 
> Glad l did tho, sorted my mindset out..


any idea what brought it on chap?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

To bodrum/gumbet.. what about you? how long now?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> any idea what brought it on chap?


i didnt sleep great and l am aching from head to toe mate, pain in every muscle, and as everyone was eating there take aways last nite l was on mince and broccolli and l just thought is it worth it....

It passed tho thank fu*k....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan1234 said:


> To bodrum/gumbet.. what about you? how long now?


6 weeks tommorow mate and going to Oludeniz / Ovacik....

Bracing myself for all the "rambo" comments...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> i didnt sleep great and l am aching from head to toe mate, pain in every muscle, and as everyone was eating there take aways last nite l was on mince and broccolli and l just thought is it worth it....
> 
> It passed tho thank fu*k....


like you said, once you start getting glimpses of yourself in the mirror, then you end up taking a second look and smiling to yourself, you know its worth it.

then especially when your on the beach in Turkey and you get the glances, you know its worth it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Home already. shake then gym for shoulders and traps, lot of the nerve pain gone now thankfully.... cant wait TBH


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Going well fella how far off are you now?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Going well fella how far off are you now?


6 weeks today mate....

My shake "did" me tonight so as l parked up at the gym my guts wrenched and l needed to leg it back home..

The rest will do my top half good tho TBH.... not a muscle above my waste doesnt ache !


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> 6 weeks today mate....
> 
> My shake "did" me tonight so as l parked up at the gym my guts wrenched and l needed to leg it back home..
> 
> The rest will do my top half good tho TBH.... not a muscle above my waste doesnt ache !


Sh!t mate it's flying in, maybe a sign to have a wee rest lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in...

Been an interesting day.... found out the womans who stable yard we were tarmaccing was one of the women Sven Goran Erikson had an affair with a few yrs back.

I vaguely remember it being in the papers. This is her and her house..... nice pad it is too...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article328006.ece

Anyway back to business...... not having a shake dont want to risk it so its get changed and shoulders and traps night..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Trained like a lunatic again ....

Feel like l have been in a car crash...... and man it feels good !!

On another side issue l am having the WEIRDEST dreams ever...... real bizarre sh*t.... could this be downt to the tri sus and tren ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i feel we need to know more about these dreams


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> i feel we need to know more about these dreams


There hard to remember TBH mate but l do remember l bit my eldest daughters ear off !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> There hard to remember TBH mate but l do remember l bit my eldest daughters ear off !


Bloody hell, mate. Maybe you're taking this diet thing a bit far :lol: Reckon the dreams are tren inspired, mate. You'll get through them. The greek god physique is worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> There hard to remember TBH mate but l do remember l bit my eldest daughters ear off !


you need to add some more fat in with that meal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> There hard to remember TBH mate but l do remember l bit my eldest daughters ear off !


i think its not the gear but your diet, anyway, did you eat the ear?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F**k me l am sore this morning!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Legs tonight but that sore top half not sure if l can give it my all so mite not bother....

Gonna give it an hour or so and some Volterol see how l feel...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Legs tonight but that sore top half not sure if l can give it my all so mite not bother....
> 
> Gonna give it an hour or so and some Volterol see how l feel...


Get your ar5e down that gym....think of your holiday that should see you through your workout


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Legs tonight but that sore top half not sure if l can give it my all so mite not bother....
> 
> Gonna give it an hour or so and some Volterol see how l feel...


Get some red bull/berocca down you, put some Dorian Yates training vids on You Tube, whilst listening to the Rocky soundtrack and get down the gym!

;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers for the kick up the ar8E...

Trained legs, have to be honest didnt break any records but at least i turned up. Struggled getting down the stairs so l did something right...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

out of curiosity milk, whats your normal daily food like? what do you munch during the week?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> out of curiosity milk, whats your normal daily food like? what do you munch during the week?


My easting is minimal TBH mate..

Breakfast ; 4 scrambled eggs 2 x turkey bCON

Mid morning ; shake

Dinner ; 5 chicken thighs with mayo

mid aft ; possiby shake

tea ; mince or chicken with veg

last meal ; as brekky.

Quite low l know but it seems to be working. dont feel half as bloated at all and people noticing my stomach is going.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers for the kick up the ar8E...
> 
> Trained legs, have to be honest didnt break any records but at least i turned up. Struggled getting down the stairs so l did something right...


Top man!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any progression pics Milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Any progression pics Milky?


Thinking next week mate.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Thinking next week mate.....


Good man. Looking forward to seeing those mighty guns flexed in anger.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you noticed any drop in muscle size since you began your diet, and what cardio you including


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you noticed any drop in muscle size since you began your diet, and what cardio you including


Far from it mate, feel bigger than ever.

Cardio is in the form of cross trainer so far, as and when the weather breaks my fu**ing mountain bike !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Far from it mate, feel bigger than ever.
> 
> Cardio is in the form of cross trainer so far, as and when the weather breaks my fu**ing mountain bike !


how long you do on the cross trainer?, we've one sitting outside (ma got bored of it years ago) and will go on it tonight...cant beat a bit of mountain biking, one of the advantages of living were i do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> how long you do on the cross trainer?, we've one sitting outside (ma got bored of it years ago) and will go on it tonight...cant beat a bit of mountain biking, one of the advantages of living were i do


Up to half an hour now mate, its been a struggle tho TBH...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained arms, good session TBH....

Curling 45 kg's plus bar, same with skull crushers / close grip chest for tri's...

Was going to post pics but goyter ( excuse the spelling ) is showing and l am very self conscious of it....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

get your pecs out for the lads!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> get your pecs out for the lads!


Mate if you saw my gregory you would realise why l am conscious about it...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate if you saw my gregory you would realise why l am conscious about it...


whats a gregory? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> whats a gregory? :confused1: :confused1:


gregory peck....... neck....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> gregory peck....... neck....


ahh right, well take your pic, then chop it from shoulders down, easily done online


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> ahh right, well take your pic, then chop it from shoulders down, easily done online


Not when your retarded mate...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not when your retarded mate...


lol! muppet, well i dont mind doing it for you chap, but no worries if you dont want to at the moment, dont want you feeling awkward


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> lol! muppet, well i dont mind doing it for you chap, but no worries if you dont want to at the moment, dont want you feeling awkward


Just not feeling good about myself today....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just not feeling good about myself today....


no worries chap, but the offers there if needs be


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ANOTHER fu**ing jab tonight !

1 ml tri - sus, 1 ml tri tren....

Got an ar*e like a pin cushion ATM and some bruises as well....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> ANOTHER fu**ing jab tonight !
> 
> 1 ml tri - sus, 1 ml tri tren....
> 
> Got an ar*e like a pin cushion ATM and some bruises as well....


what lab you using mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> what lab you using mate?


Pro-chem mate, never used anything else TBH mate..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> ANOTHER fu**ing jab tonight !
> 
> 1 ml tri - sus, 1 ml tri tren....
> 
> Got an ar*e like a pin cushion ATM and some bruises as well....


Know this feeling too, mate. Never used anywhere but my ass for years and had lumps like table tennis balls in there. Moved on to delts too, but considering I did this for 15 years I've never used my thighs. Funny, but true.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Know this feeling too, mate. Never used anywhere but my ass for years and had lumps like table tennis balls in there. Moved on to delts too, but considering I did this for 15 years I've never used my thighs. Funny, but true.


I have never done anywhere but glute mate, cant bear the thought of doing any where else...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have never done anywhere but glute mate, cant bear the thought of doing any where else...


I've got a mate who's a top level competitor, and has been for many years, and he has never used his thighs either. I just don't fancy it, but couldn't say why. Might have to give it a go cos I don't like the thought of my legs laughing at me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I've got a mate who's a top level competitor, and has been for many years, and he has never used his thighs either. I just don't fancy it, but couldn't say why. Might have to give it a go cos I don't like the thought of my legs laughing at me


I have heard of to much pain involved if it goes wrong...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have heard of to much pain involved if it goes wrong...


Me too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No gym tonight, just to much pain in top half, very aware of traps shoulders and arms, dont know if this is down to good hard training or old age !


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just spotted this today, in and subbed m8. Good luck I'm sure you'll get where you want to be for the trip, hopefully a couple days to chill over the weekend and you'll be raring to go again Monday!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Get a good rest Milky mate...hard training or old age either way just get ya feet up abit specially if you aint feeling right yourself at the min..

Couple days off and at least 1 KFC and youl be right again and rareing to go Monday...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Get a good rest Milky mate...hard training or old age either way just get ya feet up abit specially if you aint feeling right yourself at the min..
> 
> Couple days off and at least 1 KFC and youl be right again and rareing to go Monday...


My mindset is good ATM mate, just the body cant cash the cheques the brain is writing !!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

rest is good, find with low calorie diet you need more rest so take it easy, by the way you ever got whats wrong with you diagonised


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> rest is good, find with low calorie diet you need more rest so take it easy, by the way you ever got whats wrong with you diagonised


In what way mate the nerve trouble or my stomach ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Was just thinking what are you gonna do without us for 10 days your gonna have some serious withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Was just thinking what are you gonna do without us for 10 days your gonna have some serious withdrawal symptoms


You mock but l will be missed !

Anyway got my phone !


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> You mock but l will be missed !
> 
> Anyway got my phone !


Not mocking mate and yes we will miss you too, no body starts more threads than you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> In what way mate the nerve trouble or my stomach ?


nerve trouble, ive suffered this for years and its a real fcuker, you reckon its training based or you hurt yourself somewere down the line


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> nerve trouble, ive suffered this for years and its a real fcuker, you reckon its training based or you hurt yourself somewere down the line


I did it 20 yrs ago mate lifting something at work and it just pops back now and again...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Not mocking mate and yes we will miss you too, no body starts more threads than you


JP has a fu**ing good go till he got banned, oh no he's the "like" king...

I have been very tame of late IMO


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright milky. How's the tri sus and tri tren going? Is it pro Chem? I'm looking at same course to start in a few weeks. How much you doing a week? Has it started to help the "little milky" problem or is it still early days?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Alright milky. How's the tri sus and tri tren going? Is it pro Chem? I'm looking at same course to start in a few weeks. How much you doing a week? Has it started to help the "little milky" problem or is it still early days?


Yeah the problems are improving shall we say mate. It is Prochem stuff and l am taking 1 ml Tri tren every 3 days and 1 ml Tri sus every 4.

Noticing some strength gains and some improvements in size but the diet maybe misleading me into thinking this TBH..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just picked up 10ml of omnadren and getting the tri tren next week. Hopefully I get some good gains on it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just trained chest, so so session with the shoulder jip but at least l got thro it....

Hit the sun bed after...

Pics.







If l ever learn how to do a lat spread l will do one !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice colour there milky,you been on the sunbeds?i might have a couple this week

im flying on sunday!when you going.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> nice colour there milky,you been on the sunbeds?i might have a couple this week
> 
> im flying on sunday!when you going.


5 weeks on Monday mate, cant be doing with the burning / peeling /burning again so get the tan in before you go...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

guns are looking nice and thick chap!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i know,tried to get some rays in earlier but it clouded over,fvking hopeless lol,

so so a couple of cheeky sunbeds this week i recon lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> guns are looking nice and thick chap!


I think l look smaller than in my avi but l am putting that down to the diet...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think l look smaller than in my avi but l am putting that down to the diet...


im sure an arms session and a good pump will sort that out!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're looking fine mate. Don't let the diet play tricks with your head. Keep the diet tight these last few weeks and you'll be glad you did. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You're looking fine mate. Don't let the diet play tricks with your head. Keep the diet tight these last few weeks and you'll be glad you did. :thumbup1:


I dont feel " smaller " mate TBH...

The gut is defiantly going, had to many comments for it not to be the case....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Another few pounds off next few weeks = adonis on the beach fella

whats that vyomax like? taste?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I dont feel " smaller " mate TBH...
> 
> The gut is defiantly going, had to many comments for it not to be the case....


You don't look 'smaller' either, mate. Looking solid. Losing the gut works wonders for the overall look too, I know this only too well as my gut is the bodypart I find grows easiest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Another few pounds off next few weeks = adonis on the beach fella
> 
> whats that vyomax like? taste?


Its actually not bad you know.... got it from SK on Trafford Park..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Its actually not bad you know.... got it from SK on Trafford Park..


Ive seen vyomax stuff but never tried it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:



> Ive seen vyomax stuff but never tried it


Its strawberry, l am pretty sure its SK's own brand. Mixes well, tastes good but cant give you the science of it, its the post workout stuff.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Full Body wax is in order Milky...Looking Good...Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Full Body wax is in order Milky...Looking Good...Yeah buddy!!


Yeah the Mrs has mentioned it mate...

The diet has DEFINATLY helped mate, l owe you and a few others a drink l reckon...cheers brother..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no worries bud...Have to be a protein drink..I'm tee-total these days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your brave going for a body waxing ,fcuk that,but if you do video it lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Your brave going for a body waxing ,fcuk that,but if you do video it lol


40 yr old virgin springs to mind so yeah fu*k that !!

I usually just use the trimmer on shortest setting, saves all the itching...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Front, back, sack & crack !!!! Do it properly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> 40 yr old virgin springs to mind so yeah fu*k that !!
> 
> I usually just use the *strimme*r on shortest setting, saves all the itching...


Fixed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Fixed


Tw*t !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No gym due to work but gonna hit the cross trainer then hit the wife for talking about jam roly poly and custard !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had a bath and felt like a right skinny fu*k TBH.....

Headfu*k headfu*k headfu*k !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just had a bath and felt like a right skinny fu*k TBH.....
> 
> Headfu*k headfu*k headfu*k !!


its all in your head mate! once you get blood and glycogen in the muscles you'll look and feel twice the size


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky, have you carbed-up since you've been doing keto?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Milky, have you carbed-up since you've been doing keto?


Yes mate yesterday had sh*t loads.......

Its all in the mind mate l realise that...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Home nice and handy, chest tonight.

Taking my nephew with me, he's only 16 not much confidence TBH with having a bit of a speach impediment.

His only role models are his fat little dad and his grandad ( my dad ) who has the energy of the average slug. Just feel he needs some positives in his life. No doubt l will end up out of pocket if he enjoys it but if it means being agood influence on him then its been worth while IMO..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hit chest as hard as l could, fu**ing nerve STILL giving me jip..... managed to bench my usual just screamed like a howling banshee on the last couple....

Nephew ( the poor kid ) struggled with just the empty bar. Think he was a bit gutted he couldnt impress me TBH.

Hope he gets into it, boost his confidence a bit...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

uhan said:


>


You tw*t !

Tell you what tho l look gooooooooooooooooooood in it !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> You tw*t !
> 
> Tell you what tho l look gooooooooooooooooooood in it !


lookin hench bruv enit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On a related issue l have discovered my gym has stage lighting in it hence why l look better in there mirrors than my own !!

Camera to the gym me thinks....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> On a related issue l have discovered my gym has stage lighting in it hence why l look better in there mirrors than my own !!
> 
> Camera to the gym me thinks....


So your telling us now that it's just an optical illusion lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> On a related issue l have discovered my gym has stage lighting in it hence why l look better in there mirrors than my own !!
> 
> Camera to the gym me thinks....


your looking good m8 keep up the good work , im still trying to find the right kinda light , daylight is not good enough maybe i should try no light :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> So your telling us now that it's just an optical illusion lol


It is to an extent mate, seriously.

The lighting is a BIG factor in shows etc...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> It is to an extent mate, seriously.
> 
> The lighting is a BIG factor in shows etc...


I need some of those lights and people to carry them about all day to make me look better lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking good mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did another shot tonight BTW....my god my ar*e is sore...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got in, knackered TBH so undecided as to wether to train or give an old man a night off....

Eating is going really well and l felt pretty " big " today for some reason...

Had to laugh, fella said to me " your arms are bigger than my legs mate " maybe it is worth i after all...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

have a night off,im not training at all this week,ive had enough lol,

go and have a sun bed instead!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am mate.
> 
> I just have to get out of the mindset of getting to the gym even if l finish work late.





Mingster said:


> If you're enjoying your training you'll get results, if you're getting results you'll make sure you don't miss the gym. It's like a landslide - once you get the momentum there'll be no stopping you  . Keep it going.


Just a kick up the ar5e again..you need to smash the next few weeks...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

just trained back and fu**ing loved it.

Actually got my nephew to break sweat !!

Think the rest did me the world of good TBH..... cant wait for shoulders tommorow...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taken tonight at the gym, bit blurred but want to show the difference god lighting makes....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Taken tonight at the gym, bit blurred but want to show the difference god lighting makes....
> 
> View attachment 60366


Looking good there mate, shame about the mug:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JS72 said:


> Looking good there mate, shame about the mug:lol:


Yeah you cant train against ugliness mate unfortunatly...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Milky I see your a fan of Vanessa blue on another thread, have you ever seen Amy Reid best pair in the business imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Hey Milky I see your a fan of Vanessa blue on another thread, have you ever seen Amy Reid best pair in the business imo


Man Amy has a body to die for.... And TBH there both comparible in size shape and pure awesomeness...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Man Amy has a body to die for.... And TBH there both comparible in size shape and pure awesomeness...


And Amy is natural


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No gym, just got in, had a tw*t of a day and now had words with somone so not in the mood at all....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lookin good there in the gym(hench),nice gym too..whats your

weight now?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> lookin good there in the gym(hench),nice gym too..whats your
> 
> weight now?


16 stone 6 mate.

Not a fan of the scales TBH...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nor me they go up and down like a yoyo,you'l turn a few heads on the beach!

female hopefully lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> nor me they go up and down like a yoyo,you'l turn a few heads on the beach!
> 
> female hopefully lol.


I know its pathetic mate but l just want one rotten holiday picture where l look like l train...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thats simple mate,get in the pool ..do 10 lengths breast stroke,pump your arms

delts up,then stand up waist high,misses takes photo..boooom,the money shot.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

mal said:


> thats simple mate,get in the pool ..do 10 lengths breast stroke,pump your arms
> 
> delts up,then stand up waist high,misses takes photo..boooom,the money shot.


I would do this if I could swim lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> I would do this if I could swim lol


put armbands on,just remember to take them off for the pic:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No trained for couple of days due to work an other commitments BUT the shoulders / traps are having it later...

Feeling pretty full muscle wise and pretty trim gut wise so its falling into place now hopefully...

The sex life is back on track as well so the horizontal aerobics are helping with the cardio as well............. HAPPY DAYS..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cool,ive not trained all week,and feel great for it,full as an egg and no

ache's lol,its funny how sex drive go's up with a few days off gym!

Off too the airport today!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal:2399579 said:


> cool,ive not trained all week,and feel great for it,full as an egg and no
> 
> ache's lol,its funny how sex drive go's up with a few days off gym!
> 
> Off too the airport today!!!!


Where you off too mate?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2819?

southern italy,check out the weather stats for the next week lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had a cracking shoulder session, nephew was doing my head in TBH so l just cracked on and went for it big time...

Feels like someone is digging a blunt object into my left shoulder now but thats what pain killers were invented for isnt it ???


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Feels like someone is digging a blunt object into my left shoulder now


That`ll be your nephew for leaving him on his own :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> That`ll be your nephew for leaving him on his own :laugh:


I didnt leave him so to speak l just cracked on....

Man he did my head in, he would do 2 reps, put the weight down, wipe his hands, pick them back up, lose count of where he was up to.... actually thought he was gonna cry at one point...

Anyway we went back on the machines and he was fine.... think he was frustrated at not being able to gtrasp the technique with the dumbells...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Work got in the way again..... cross trainer it is then.....oh and some horizontal stuff l reckon...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Work got in the way again..... cross trainer it is then.....oh and some horizontal stuff l reckon...


Do you not have any kind of weight set up at home just to keep you ticking over if you cant make the gym?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ROB68 said:


> Do you not have any kind of weight set up at home just to keep you ticking over if you cant make the gym?


Unfortunatly not mate no....

Not really got the room TBH...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Arms tonight...

May end up being legs after some bell end on the job today decided to test was the tail gate on his transit harder then my right arm / shoulder and reverse stright in to me at a decent rate of knots.... He felt my wrath and spent the day red faced and unable to look in my direction..... fu**ing goood job it wasnt a kid or a woman !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good arm session....

If l look as good in Turkey as l do in the mirror at the gym l will be nearly happy.... do you think they are special mirrors ?

Anywho........ 4 weeks today l will be on the plane.....COME ON !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're not those mirrors you get at the fair are they....Make your arms look huge and your belly small?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> They're not those mirrors you get at the fair are they....Make your arms look huge and your belly small?


I am begining to wonder mate.....

I know the lighting helps tho...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am begining to wonder mate.....
> 
> I know the lighting helps tho...


Don't give me this. Lose another few pounds and you'll look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Don't give me this. Lose another few pounds and you'll look awesome :thumb:


Hand on heart mate this keto / zero carbs thing has not only done my waistline the world of good but my digestive system as well. I hvent felt bloated or crap, l havent had my bowel " issues" that have literally controlled my life and l have felt great. !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hand on heart mate this keto / zero carbs thing has not only done my waistline the world of good but my digestive system as well. I hvent felt bloated or crap, l havent had my bowel " issues" that have literally controlled my life and l have felt great. !


Good news, mate. You'll have to work out a modified version of the diet when you come back from holiday. Lower carbs or find a different carb source or something.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> If l look as good in Turkey as l do in the mirror at the gym l will be nearly happy.... do you think they are special mirrors ?


Take a mirror off the gym wall strap it to yourself as you stand at the side of the pool posing in your peter stringfellow thong..on second thoughts forget the thong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Take a mirror off the gym wall strap it to yourself as you stand at the side of the pool posing in your peter stringfellow thong..on second thoughts forget the thong


Being naked by the pool is frowned upon....especially with a semi strong winky, as l found out...

Seriously tho l cant replicate that look anywhere but the gym...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cross trainer tonight......

Oh and ANOTHER jab.....my ar*e is bruised and battered and looks like a pin cushion... soon be over then switch to Winny tabs for final 3 weeks to hopefully harden up a bit...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonna have my tea then chest l think....

I have started on the Winny now with 3 weeks to go......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

How are you getting on with the winny g


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> How are you getting on with the winny g


Only just jumped on it mate, l find it stiffens me up something brutal from past experience...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No gym tonight..............

Reasons ; Worked yesterday, start 06.30 finished 02.30 this morning, then back on at 06.30...

Shoulder / trap / neck are absolutely KILLING ME.....

I am gutted but l have taken the weekend off work to sort myself out, medically and in the gym..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> No gym tonight..............
> 
> Reasons ; Worked yesterday, start 06.30 finished 02.30 this morning, then back on at 06.30...
> 
> ...


I know you were trying to get in tip top shape for your hols,

but why not just have a break now off the weights till after your hols cos your just gonna struggle with your shoulder niggles rest will do it good IMO,

carry on with your cardio to lose a few more pounds

you be in better nick and injury free after a good rest n chilled hol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> I know you were trying to get in tip top shape for your hols,
> 
> but why not just have a break now off the weights till after your hols cos your just gonna struggle with your shoulder niggles rest will do it good IMO,
> 
> ...


Been thinking about this myself today, thing is l LOVE the weights....

I was thinking maybe going lghter, more reps and faster sets..... the shoulder pain nearly dropped me today when l went to pick something up.....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> the shoulder pain nearly dropped me today when l went to pick something up.....


Listen to your body think its telling you something by this statement

Cant see you losing much size by not doing weights for a few weeks,

i reckon you would look more muscled(or conditioned) if you did cardio for a bit and dropped a little body fat imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Listen to your body think its telling you something by this statement
> 
> Cant see you losing much size by not doing weights for a few weeks,
> 
> i reckon you would look more muscled(or conditioned) if you did cardio for a bit and dropped a little body fat imo


Yeah think your right mate, time to get sweaty,

Cheers again.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

oy oy milky, hope all is good chap 

training going well?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> oy oy milky, hope all is good chap
> 
> training going well?


Not trained for couple of days mate, work got in the way...

Gonna do some serious cardio now for next 3 weeks see if l can make that final bit of difference...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you following any sort of diet or just hoping cardio gets you to where you want to be?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> you following any sort of diet or just hoping cardio gets you to where you want to be?


Yeah been doing a keto style diet mate,

Had issues for yrs with my stomach, bloatedness pain etc..... cutting out the carbs, especially pasta has really really helped...


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Three weeks to go and your gonna do some serious cardio good luck  Can I suggest tabata prob better known as H.I.I.T, Ive found that in the past gave me the quickest weight loss than ploding away on a treadmill for 5 days at x mile an hour.

Good thing with Tabata is you can apply it to virtually any exercise. The premis is simple 20 seconds of all out heart stopping lung popping effort followed by a 10 second rest rinse and repeat for 4mins in total. So you can do that on your cross trainer, with press ups, with squats to make things harder you can increase the workout time, or make the rests difficult. EG if your doing squats then your 10 second rest will be done in the squat position so your legs are burning. If your at the gym jump on the rower and when its your 10 second rest keep rowing just slowly.

Hope this helps, dont mean to insult your intelligence you've been doing all this jazz far longer than I


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good man 

what sort of cardio you thinking of doing then? boxercise is meant to be fantastic for dropping a few unwanted lbs

EDIT: the above post brings me to think, have you tried those t5 tablets milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> good man
> 
> what sort of cardio you thinking of doing then? boxercise is meant to be fantastic for dropping a few unwanted lbs


I bought a cross trainer mate, my joints / shins aremt up to any impact.... also love my mountain bike weather permitting..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well,

Woke up this morning in very little pain for once... gonna do some cardio today and tomorow see if the extra rest does me some good.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well,
> 
> Woke up this morning in very little pain for once... gonna do some cardio today and tomorow see if the extra rest does me some good.


Good stuff always good to be pain free, stick to cardio you shouldn't lose lbm as you're on cycle

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did fu*k all yesterday apart from spend some quality time with my gorgoeus wofe then sell her car when she fu**ed off to Bingo !!

Woke up this morning with my calves about to snap for some reason, flaming killing me they are...

Today l have to go get her a new car, was hoping Nidge would get in touch about his Signum but nothing yet.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Did fu*k all yesterday apart from spend some quality time with my gorgoeus wofe then sell her car when she fu**ed off to Bingo !!
> 
> Woke up this morning with my calves about to snap for some reason, flaming killing me they are...
> 
> Today l have to go get her a new car, was hoping Nidge would get in touch about his Signum but nothing yet.


Thxnks honey, I had a great time too xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did fu*k all yesterday apart from spend some quality time with my gorgoeus wofe then *sell her car when she fu**ed off to Bingo !!*
> 
> *
> *


Hope she knew about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Hope she knew about it


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RIGHT

I am now a bodybuilder again. Had 3 days off but my god l am itching to get back into the gym. 3 weeks to go so gonna make them count.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> RIGHT
> 
> I am now a bodybuilder again. Had 3 days off but my god l am itching to get back into the gym. 3 weeks to go so gonna make them count.


Smash it mate these 3 weeks could make all the difference!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> RIGHT
> 
> I am now a bodybuilder again. Had 3 days off but my god l am itching to get back into the gym. 3 weeks to go so gonna make them count.


Heavy squat session today to break you back in gently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well fu*k me l enjoyed that....

Just done chest, feel pumped to fu*k and TBH l want to go back even tho l have just got home !!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well fu*k me l enjoyed that....
> 
> Just done chest, feel pumped to fu*k and TBH l want to go back even tho l have just got home !!


Haha class nothing better than smashing it in the gym and not been able to wait for your next session!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well fu*k me l enjoyed that....
> 
> Just done chest, feel pumped to fu*k and TBH l want to go back even tho l have just got home !!


Good stuff, mate. Have been feeling the same lately and have had to force myself into having a day off today before I overdo it  . Having a KFC as a reward at this very moment  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The winny is kicking in, getting stiff as a board and not in a good way,

The winky is working well tho TBH


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> The winny is kicking in, getting stiff as a board and not in a good way,
> 
> The winky is working well tho TBH


Glad to hear it, mate. I reckon you'll be needing that in full working order for the hols  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Glad to hear it, mate. I reckon you'll be needing that in full working order for the hols  .


Actually falling in love with the wife again helps mate,

pathetic maybe but its been a bad couple of years TBH...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Actually falling in love with the wife again helps mate,
> 
> pathetic maybe but its been a bad couple of years TBH...


Been through bad times myself mate so know what you're saying. In fact, have only been truly content these past five years or so really. A bloke I have known many years commented today on how content I seem these days compared with years gone by, and how envious he was. I was quite touched tbh. It certainly helps keep the training progressing too  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good to see things are going your way milky, maybe less of your 'i hate this' ranting threads??

actually, scratch that, they usually turn out to be quite entertaining


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Home now, like a drowned rat.

Doing back later......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Home now, like a drowned rat.
> 
> Doing back later......


Its pissed down for days here too so I took my dog to the gym tonight instead of taking him for a walk :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL i would get laughed outta the gym if i walked in with our one :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just back from the gym, walking like a carpet carrier after training back.....

Fu**ing loving it..... might go back later and do it all again !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How you feeling bout the shape your in now for those holiday pics,you getting near to where you want to be or still more to come


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Double split for the last two weeks - way to go


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> How you feeling bout the shape your in now for those holiday pics,you getting near to where you want to be or still more to come


Still feel l can acheive more mate..

Was gonna do a thread asking for some advice on some chemical assistance on the final push.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Double split for the last two weeks - way to go


Hey not everyone is a viking:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Still feel l can acheive more mate..
> 
> Was gonna do a thread asking for some advice on some chemical assistance on the final push.


I reckon you can still change quite a bit in 2 weeks...keep it going


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hey not everyone is a viking:laugh:


We all walk our own paths, mate  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sorely tempted to go and do more back.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am sorely tempted to go and do more back.....


less is more sometimes, you go to that fight factory gym???, if so whats it like, was on the website and looks fcuking incredible


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> less is more sometimes, you go to that fight factory gym???, if so whats it like, was on the website and looks fcuking incredible


TOP place mate....

Really gotten into it now.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> TOP place mate....
> 
> Really gotten into it now.


sounds gayish but i like the colour scheme...you try any of the boxing/muay thai/mma etc classes for cardio


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> sounds gayish but i like the colour scheme...you try any of the boxing/muay thai/mma etc classes for cardio


No mate, just cant get into puching things and wrestling men again...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wash your fingers and get out on your m.bike :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Wash your fingers and get out on your m.bike :laugh:


I am intending on some horizontal aerobics mate when hair extention boy sods off !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am intending on some horizontal aerobics mate when hair extention boy sods off !!


Mate im not sure extentions will suit you imo:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Mate im not sure extentions will suit you imo:lol:


Awwwww man !!

They just cost me 200 notes as well !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just done some "cardio" :whistling:

I am at a loss now as to what to do....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just done some "cardio" :whistling:
> 
> I am at a loss now as to what to do....


Haha top man!

Some more maybe??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha top man!
> 
> Some more maybe??


Steady the bus !! mg:

My god l am 41 yrs old dont forget ! Thats me for a week now :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No gym today as doing ANOTHER house move for a mate, hence the beloved tranny being on Fleabay as we speak....

Fu* this every other weekend.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> No gym today as doing ANOTHER house move for a mate, hence the beloved tranny being on Fleabay as we speak....
> 
> Fu* this every other weekend.


Gotta put yourself first sometimes, mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Gotta put yourself first sometimes, mate.


I know mate and sometimes being the nice guy doesnt do you any favours.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not been to gym but been hitting the cardio....

Work is playing havoc ATM...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Not been to gym but been hitting the cardio....
> 
> Work is playing havoc ATM...


Good man. Keep going - not long now. No excuses in the final straight. Come on!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oi mother theresa :lol:

Have a break from putting the world to right and sorting out world famine youve a hol to think about:laugh:

Hope things still going ok :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Oi mother theresa :lol:
> 
> Have a break from putting the world to right and sorting out world famine youve a hol to think about:laugh:
> 
> Hope things still going ok :thumb:


HA HA yeah concentrating on the cardio ATM mate.

Been a bad week at work and my head has been banging so not been hitting the weights... back soon tho mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

2 weeks left now isn't it mate? Double the cardio and get lean as f8ck! Then get flexing on the beach!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> 2 weeks left now isn't it mate? Double the cardio and get lean as f8ck! Then get flexing on the beach!


There is a "gym" at the hotel mate and trust me every morning it will be like my pump room for the Olympia !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> There is a "gym" at the hotel mate and trust me every morning it will be like my pump room for the Olympia !


That's what I think every time i go away. I'll either go the gym or do some push ups, crunches etc before I hit the beach. Think i do it the first day then give up. Instead i go for a fry up and a pint! No wonder I look a big bloated mess after 3 days!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

2 weeks to go mate, God I wish I could get away pal, Its got to be 8 years since I graced a foriegn beach, how ya lookin for the hols pal?

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> 2 weeks to go mate, God I wish I could get away pal, Its got to be 8 years since I graced a foriegn beach, how ya lookin for the hols pal?
> 
> Joe


Happy ish mate, work really has fu*ked me over these last 2 weeks TBH, just got in now, had KU*T of a day and gym closes at 8 !

Working all weekend as well for spending money next week ( and to pay for new holiday clothes and fu*king hair extentions ) so not lookin good for weekend either !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Happy ish mate, work really has fu*ked me over these last 2 weeks TBH, just got in now, had KU*T of a day and gym closes at 8 !
> 
> Working all weekend as well for spending money next week ( and to pay for new holiday clothes and fu*king hair extentions ) so not lookin good for weekend either !


Got to get the cash in Milky, has you know its not always there mate. Fcuk me your not having hair extentions are you mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Got to get the cash in Milky, has you know its not always there mate. Fcuk me your not having hair extentions are you mate:lol: :lol:


No mate he didnt have time to do me and the wife !!

6 have fell out already !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate he didnt have time to do me and the wife !!
> 
> 6 have fell out already !


pmsl pmsl nice one pal:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just hit shoulders and traps hard and now l feel like l have been in a train wreck, my god it feels good tho...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just hit shoulders and traps hard and now l feel like l have been in a train wreck, my god it feels good tho...


Good man. Nice to see you back in the gym now that you're in the finishing straight. Look at it as your last few days pre-contest, mate, and don't let all that hard work go down the drain


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No work today so off to do arms soon then hit the sunbed.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GTL


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, my one of my favourite expressions...'No work today.'

Me neither  . I'm having a training free day though. Aching all over from the weekends workouts  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well feeling pretty good TBH. Got a good session in and now out with the wife. Nice jeans and good fitting T Shirt and l.dont look to shabby IMO


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well feeling pretty good TBH. Got a good session in and now out with the wife. Nice jeans and good fitting T Shirt and l.dont look to shabby IMO


Judging from your AVI - I would say that was about right. Looking good mate.

Ho much longer now? Get yourself some stims - ECA or Clen and shred down 

Cheers

D


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Well feeling pretty good TBH. Got a good session in and now out with the wife. Nice jeans and good fitting T Shirt and l.dont look to shabby IMO


Still 6 days to your hol ,them jeans n t shirt will be falling of you after 5 more days training,no slacking now milks :laugh: just kidding 

You all set then, feeling good for your hol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Still 6 days to your hol ,them jeans n t shirt will be falling of you after 5 more days training,no slacking now milks :laugh: just kidding
> 
> You all set then, feeling good for your hol?


Yeah but the Mrs has just been bawling over these fu*king hair extentions mate...... cant believe the sh*t its causing !

And yeah still 6 days to go mate, l'm gonna be in there Monday getting one last session in !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Judging from your AVI - I would say that was about right. Looking good mate.
> 
> Ho much longer now? Get yourself some stims - ECA or Clen and shred down
> 
> ...


Not a fan of them mate TBH, had a few weird experiences with them so steer clear now.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah but the Mrs has just been bawling over these fu*king hair extentions mate...... cant believe the sh*t its causing !
> 
> And yeah still 6 days to go mate, l'm gonna be in there Monday getting one last session in !!


Noooo mardi GRAS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WELL people l fly in a few hours.

Just want to thank everyone who has contributed, commented and kicked me up the ar*e when l needed it....

Been nice of you all to show an interest, thank you all, sincerely.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna bang some pics up m8 to show us where your at ?

take some of the wife too for the AL when your back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> you gonna bang some pics up m8 to show us where your at ?
> 
> take some of the wife too for the AL when your back


nah mate got not time.

HOPEFULLY get some decent holiday snaps, bit of sun always make you look better.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a good 'un mate. Hope you make the impression you set out to achieve:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Have a good 'un mate. Hope you make the impression you set out to achieve:thumb:


All l want mate is one stinking picture where l look like l train....

The " issue " l had when l started this is long gone and counts for nothing now TBH... its about me looking good for me and my wife... no one else.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> All l want mate is one stinking picture where l look like l train....
> 
> The " issue " l had when l started this is long gone and counts for nothing now TBH... its about me looking good for me and my wife... no one else.


Well, you've succeeded already mate. Have a great time and get that picture. All the best.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when are you back milky ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> when are you back milky ?


9 th Sept mate.

Be another project then me thinks..... very impressed with Uriels leg development so mite give that a go.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Have a good Holiday you and your Mrs, Milky. Get pumped and oiled for the beach and pool mate make them young uns look up in total respect. I hope you start another journal when you get back pal as this has been a crackcer.

All the best

Joe


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> 9 th Sept mate.
> 
> Be another project then me thinks..... very impressed with Uriels leg development so mite give that a go.


go for it would be good if you ming and urinal got on stage together .

looks like power house mcgupter will be happy for a while :lol:

have a good time m8 :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> go for it would be good if you ming and urinal got on stage together .
> 
> looks like power house mcgupter will be happy for a while :lol:
> 
> have a good time m8 :thumb:


I have my phone mate, l may just post things to bug him and the vietnamese pot bellied pig !

Funny how they both have the option to opt out of general now but both still appear on it dont you think ??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> go for it would be good if you ming and urinal got on stage together .


It would collapse:laugh:

Have a good holiday milky


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

When you log off milky am going to run a sweep stake for reps on who can guess the nearest time you log back on here instead of enjoying your holiday :laugh:

Im gonna say at the airport waiting for your luggage to arrive :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday milky


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Milky,

Hope you have a great holiday from what Ive read her and your other various posts it sounds like you deserve a nice break. So yeah I hope it becomes a holiday to remember for all the right reasons.

If you want to be noticed may I suggest a borat style illuminious yellow mankini :-DDD


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Have a good one mate! I will be out there in 4 weeks time  the lira is as weak as fcuk at the mo so it's all good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> When you log off milky am going to run a sweep stake for reps on who can guess the nearest time you log back on here instead of enjoying your holiday :laugh:
> 
> Im gonna say at the airport waiting for your luggage to arrive :laugh:


Mate l get bored so easy so l cant make any promises....

REALLY gonna try and spoil the Mrs tho, she deserves it. Hoping to hire a quad bike and do some boat trips. Going to try and not have 3 x 3 course meals a day as well.... fu*k knows why you do that on holiday TBH.

Got my " urge " back as well, plenty of dosh so its all looking good for a great time....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont know what turkeys like but dont do what all the yanks do in thailand and hire the biggest bikes cars etc and sit in traffic going nowhere all day 

Get 2 wheels if you can its easier imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Dont know what turkeys like but dont do what all the yanks do in thailand and hire the biggest bikes cars etc and sit in traffic going nowhere all day
> 
> Get 2 wheels if you can its easier imo


Its quiet mate TBH. Not seen a traffic jam there and where we are is between 2 touristy places....

http://www.celayhotel.com/

Mite try and convince the wife about a bike tho, even if only for a day, or get one just for ME !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Theres 5 pics at top of the website...want you to replicate the pics but with you in them :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Theres 5 pics at top of the website...want you to replicate the pics but with you in them :thumb:


Mate l am hoping to get in the gym hall of fame shots !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

what time you going on holiday mate ??? you got a last minute body pic to show us what your going to be showing off on the beach brother !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> what time you going on holiday mate ??? you got a last minute body pic to show us what your going to be showing off on the beach brother !!!


I havent mate no, bit gutted the last couple of weeks didnt go as well as l hoped with the Winny.

Been getting quite a few negative comments about getting smaller and losing weight etc so it must have done some good tho. The reason being the better you start to look the more the negative comments come. if that makes sense.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I havent mate no, bit gutted the last couple of weeks didnt go as well as l hoped with the Winny.
> 
> Been getting quite a few negative comments about getting smaller and losing weight etc so it must have done some good tho. The reason being the better you start to look the more the negative comments come. if that makes sense.


mate i always get folks asking if i have put weight on when i know i have lost it.. and when i have piled about 9 pounds on they say your looking well pmsl,, dont make sense !!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I reckon if you start cutting and the muscles start showing definition it just makes you look bigger, whether you are or not.

Milky isn't it about time you were flying? Can't be long?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Have a good holiday mate :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Havent you gone yet i want to start my sweepstake :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Havent you gone yet i want to start my sweepstake :laugh:


BOO !!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

good luck milky! have a good holiday also!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sat by the pool, had a few stares and my arms felt a few times, pity is was only men doing it tho. Some lovely "scenery" shall we say !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahaha the hard work paying off now m8?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DaveW said:


> Hahaha the hard work paying off now m8?


You know what it's like mate you always feel you could have done more.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky. You really are a uk-m addict..lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Milky. You really are a uk-m addict..lol


Mate sat by the pool she's gettin drunk, what's a man to do


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate sat by the pool she's gettin drunk, what's a man to do


Get stinking blind drunk on the effes and go eat till your ready to pop m8. Thats exactly what id be doing


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

You need to get into stealth mode with the camera on your phone Milky and get some pics for the boys of UK-M!!!

Whilst getting blinding drunk of course as Dave said


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't drink and trust me' if l can sneak some pics l will !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You just can't keep away can you mate! 

Jealous of the scenery as well.

[email protected]! :lol:

Cheers

D


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

haha good to hear from you Milky, god I need a holiday im s jealous.

Joe


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

which gym do you train at


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> which gym do you train at


Bodymatters mate how about you ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hired a quad bike yesterday. Its 40 degrees here ATM and just sat on it and me and the wifes ar*es welded to the black seat!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hired a quad bike yesterday. Its 40 degrees here ATM and just sat on it and me and the wifes ar*es welded to the black seat!


why are you on here whilst on holiday mate ?? ffs p1ss off and do something less boring lol... even though i love ya X


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Bodymatters mate how about you ?


arrrr In Rochdale, i train at DW in Bury


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90:2463090 said:


> why are you on here whilst on holiday mate ?? ffs p1ss off and do something less boring lol... even though i love ya X


Got free wi fi sat by the pool. How much sunbathing can a man do without getting bored.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Holidays can be boring at times


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well l had to do it. New gym opened in Hisarnou, pretty good as well so just gave myself a mid holiday pump.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On a side note went on the qaud on my own for the first time a.d fu*king CANED it royally. Fu*k me l enjoyed it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well some nice lady in the hotel has judt told me her son said l am the biggest bodybuilder he has seen in Turkey........feel pretty good right now if l am honest.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well some nice lady in the hotel has judt told me her son said l am the biggest bodybuilder he has seen in Turkey........feel pretty good right now if l am honest.


haha nice one mate, did you give him a double bicep :lol:

Joe


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well some nice lady in the hotel has judt told me her son said l am the biggest bodybuilder he has seen in Turkey........feel pretty good right now if l am honest.


he did say your legs need training though :lol:


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Where abouts u staying milky? I'm off to turkey in 3 weeks, can't ****ing wait!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MusclesBound:2471762 said:


> Where abouts u staying milky? I'm off to turkey in 3 weeks, can't ****ing wait!


The Celay Hotel in Ovacik mate. Cant fault it.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I am off to Lara Beach in 4 weeks , Delphin Palace, love the place, cant say I have seen much of Turkey though lol


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Got free wi fi sat by the pool. How much sunbathing can a man do without getting bored.


sounds perfect have another cold one m8 :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen:2471741 said:


> he did say your legs need training though :lol:


Seriously thinking about site injections for this you know.

There my target area when l get home


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Seriously thinking about site injections for this you know.
> 
> There my target area when l get home


As in using synthol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810:2472283 said:


> As in using synthol?


No mate just gear.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> No mate just gear.


Good I was gonna call you a big cheater!!


----------

